# Shows held under European rules



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I am hoping that some one can help me with this. I sold a puppy out to Los Angeles last year, purely as a pet to a lovely couple who had just lost a 15 year old anerican bred dog. She did mention showing the dog but I explained that he would not meet the USA standard. She has just emailed me and said they thought they may enter him for a show in April held under European rules. I presume that is different to showing under AKC rules? Can anyone enlighten me about this? I would especially like to know if the dogs are judged to american or european standards. Thanks Annef


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

annef said:


> I am hoping that some one can help me with this. I sold a puppy out to Los Angeles last year, purely as a pet to a lovely couple who had just lost a 15 year old anerican bred dog. She did mention showing the dog but I explained that he would not meet the USA standard. She has just emailed me and said they thought they may enter him for a show in April held under European rules. I presume that is different to showing under AKC rules? Can anyone enlighten me about this? I would especially like to know if the dogs are judged to american or european standards. Thanks Annef


Anne, there are now so many "registries" here in the US that it would be difficult to even hazard a guess as to which "club" she may be referring to... Many of them are holding events and the rules are said to be European. Many of them even accept mixed breed dogs. Here is an article that gives an idea of just some of what is available out there: 

http://moosewood.tripod.com/registries.html


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

They may be talking about the group that awards the International titles. I have seen dogs with Int'l Ch designation who were quite nice and others who were just awful specimens-roach backs, no neck or shoulders to speak of, cow hocked, very high in hock, nothing to do with type or style but basic structure. No competition is necessary to earn a title.

http://www.yorkshire-terrier.com/lacy/international-titles.htm

An International championship certificate As awarded by the IABCA and UCI

The title requirements listed are set forth and awarded by the Union Cynologie International e. V. (UCI) headquartered in Germany. The International All Breed Canine Association of America, Inc. (IABCA) has been granted dispensation by UCI to sanction shows in the United States and Canada and to award UCI certificates and titles. These shows are held in the same manner as CKC or AKC Championship shows except that they are in accordance with the German regulations and guidelines that have been established by UCI. 
Each dog receives a written critique upon completion of the class. Each dog is first judged as to how well it conforms to the International UCI breed standard, then against the class. The International UCI standards are based on the country of origin for each breed, where possible. Group judging is held the same as a CKC or AKC show with the exception of the winners being jointly selected by two judges. Best in Show is held the same as a CKC or AKC show with the exception of the winner being jointly selected by a panel of judges. 
The puppy critiques include a rating of: SG-1 (Very good; top rating), SG-2 (very good but not as good as SG-1; no certificate), G (good; no certificate), F (fair; no certificate) P (poor; no certificate), M (unsatisfactory; if this is awarded the dog is disqualified from further showing). 
More than one SG-1 rating may be awarded in each class. When more than one puppy takes a SG-1 rating in a class, an a, b, c or d will be placed after the SG-1 rating. This denotes the class placement, with the SG-1a being the 1st place winner who competes for Best Puppy in Breed. 
The adult critiques include a rating of: V-1 (very excellent; top rating), V-2 (excellent), V-3 (excellent but not as good as V-2), V-4 (excellent but not as good as V-3), SG (very good; no certificate), G (good; no certificate), F (fair; no certificate) P (poor; no certificate), M (unsatisfactory; if this is awarded the dog is disqualified from further showing). 
More than one V-1 or V-2 rating may be awarded in each class. When more than one dog takes a V-1 rating in a class, an a, b, c or d will be placed after the V-1 rating. This denotes the class placement, with the V-1a being the 1st place winner who competes for Best of Breed. 


Puppy Titles: 
Baby Champion (BA) for puppies aged 3–6 months 
Junior Champion (JU.A) for puppies aged 6–9 months 
Junior Champion (JA) for puppies aged 9–12 months for small breeds up to 16" at withers or 9–14 months for large breeds over 16" at withers. 
Junior Champion (JHA) for dogs aged 12–15 months for small breeds up to 16" at withers or 14–18 months for large breeds over 16" at withers. 

National Title and International Puppy/Junior Title 
Puppies must earn three certificates (appropriate for age) for a National Title. 
Puppies must earn four certificates (appropriate for age) for an International Puppy/Youth Title. 
Dogs seeking a National or International adult title must be 15 months for small breeds up to 16" at withers or 18 months for large breeds over 16" at withers. 
All adult dogs must start in open class even though they may be American or Canadian champions.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you, I think that is what she is talking about. As long as the dog and handler have fun that is OK. It is obviously run on similar lines to the shows in Europe but the titles don't mean anything!!She did mention that each dog had a critique which I will look forward to reading. Thanks very much for the information. Annef


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If is the International shows, I do think they would be fun and interesting as well. They don't have any near me, or I would probably go for the experience and to get a written critique.

They also might want to look into the CCA program that the GRCA has. It is a non-competitive way for dogs to show that they fit the standard. Very cool. The dogs are compared against the standard, and grooming and handling don't matter. I have seen a real variety pass and it is a very good way to look at your dog.

http://www.grca.org/events/cca/cca_faq.html


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

I participated in our first International show this past May - it was great fun!!! Downside was that every dog passed (IMO even dogs that shouldn't have) and by the end all my critiques said were "correct", "correct", "correct" as the judges hands get tired. It was VERY long days but loved the spirit of the show and was impressed with out Bred By Exhibitor Best in Show ribbon that we got to bring home...


----------

